# Working video recorder Cm10



## builderb (Sep 19, 2013)

Has anyone got the video recorder to work for motorola atrix running cm10 (cyagen mod)

android 4.1 any app or flash files that could work

im currently using camera 360 for taking photos only and it works pretty well


----------

